# Why do my books take so long to download?



## badhaircut (Sep 27, 2010)

I've noticed when I order online and send the book to my device sometimes it takes up to 15 min for my books to download.  I turn the thing on and off, I move it around.  It's kind of annoying.  I don't get very good service where I live...around Seattle, Amazon's headquarters (go figure).  Andy body have any tips?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Are you connecting via WiFi or 3G?

I've noticed significant delays with my new WiFi-only Kindle 3 versus by 3G-only Kindle 2. I still have not made up my mind if it's acceptable, or if I'm going to return it and continue using my K2. (I'm on my 2nd K3 now, as I complained about the WiFi dependability, and while this one is noticeably better, it still is not satisfactory to me.) I had had this apparently erroneous expectation that WiFi would overall be faster than 3G, but I'm not so sure now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Downloads come really fast on my K3 (W+G) especially when connected to WiFi.  For instance, a few minutes ago I bought a book.  Just now, I saw this thread, woke up my Kindle, and turned on wireless.  It connected right away to our home network.  Before I finished typing this the book I'd bought showed up.  It came automatically; I didn't do a 'sync and check' which I usually do have to do with my DX (3G only) unless I just want to wait a while until it pings Amazon to see what might be waiting.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

It seems very fast to me. I turn on the WiFi, then buy the books I want using a computer. By the time I pick up the Kindle again, the books are on it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its fast to me. I have a 3gWifi and I have usually 5 bars in the house. Books from amazon are basically instant, including blogs. I turn on the wireless and in seconds it downloads. Sending books through the calibre system over gmail to my kindle email is also pretty quick. It used to take longer on my K1 over 3G. 

Now I have had a few times where nothing went, half an hour and nothing moved. It was like amazon was backed up or something as it didn't even show the books in waiting there. 

I do remember on my K1 when I didn't get good 3G in the house it could take a few minutes sometimes.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

badhaircut, as Nog asks, are you using Wifi or 3G?  My 3G on the DX used to be (and still is on the K3) a little slow (especially compared to the K1 and K2 - Sprint is much better than AT&T around here), and can hit dead pockets in certain areas of my house.  The Wifi on my K3, though is quite fast and I haven't really found any dead pockets. You may need to move it around to avoid dead pockets, but I'm not sure I'd turn it on and off too much until you're sure it's not really connecting, otherwise you may just be interrupting/corrupting a download.

I'm still glad I got a Wifi/3G version though; yesterday I was having trouble with my Internet wireless network and Kindle kicked into 3G with no problem and downloaded something; I still had Kindle wireless turned on when my network got restarted, and it then kicked right back over to Wifi without any input from me. Too cool.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

badhaircut said:


> I've noticed when I order online and send the book to my device sometimes it takes up to 15 min for my books to download. I turn the thing on and off, I move it around. It's kind of annoying. I don't get very good service where I live...around Seattle, Amazon's headquarters (go figure). Andy body have any tips?


If you're relying on 3G, check this AT&T coverage map for the Seattle area (you can zoom into the street level):
http://www.wireless.att.com/coverageviewer/#?type=voice&lat=47.6210105451764&lon=-122.347309663728&sci=4

If you're in the dark orange area, you should be getting good speeds, but if you're in the outlying areas, the speed is going to degrade proportionately. If you're on the wi-fi, though, it's dependent on that system.

--Maria


----------

